# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  I bought some pots with bamboo. pots are plastic with a fibre of some sort. Asbestos?

## DBR

Good afternoon, 
I purchased some pots about 2 years ago containing bamboo- SEE ATTACHED PHOTOS. they are long trough like plastic pots that contain some sort of fibre...  
Recently i removed the soil and bamboo out of them and unintentionally broke them in a few places.. I wish to refill them with soil and replace the bamboo with another type. 
For some reason it crossed my mind that given they are possibly 30+ years old that the could in fact be fibres of asbestos... Interested in your thoughts.. 
cheers,

----------


## Marc

Looks like old GRP to me

----------


## gpkennedy

Chopped strand fibreglass, probably sprayed on  In my humble opinion.

----------


## phild01

> Chopped strand fibreglass, probably sprayed on  In my humble opinion.

  My feeling as well.

----------


## Bros

Fibreglass mat.

----------

